# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Hollywood comes to the Dales

## kayla05

Holy smoke! Emmerdale bosses are in talks with Batman star Val Kilmer about a possible role in the soap. The big-screen heartthrob became a huge fan of the show while filming the movie Played with Patsy Kensit (aka Sadie âLady Macbethâ King) last year. He was so hooked he asked the actress to put in a good word for him â and now TV chiefs are negotiating with Valâs agent. 

âAs you can imagine, everyone is really excited at the prospect of Val coming into the show,â gushed an insider. âIt would be a huge signing for them, even if it was only for a few episodes.â 

As if the prospect of the Batmobile pulling up outside the Woolpack wasnât exciting enough, it looks as if Mel B could soon be spicing up Emmerdale. The Scary one is also in talks to star in the soap, hoping it will revive her fading career - as it famously did for Patsy Kensit, who recently quit the show for medical drama Holby City (we hear thereâs a queue forming for bed baths already). 

And Leeds-born Mel will be able to fall back on her native Yorkshire accent if talks about the role of a northern businesswoman who moves into the Dales succeed. A TV insider told the Sunday Mirror: "The big draw for Mel is that she'd be close to her family again."

----------


## jonni

sounds good.scary spice will be good i think

----------


## alan45

*No 'Emmerdale' move for Mel B*

The weekend papers suggested that former Spice Girls star Mel B is readying herself for a role in Emmerdale. 

Despite the reports, a spokeswoman for the Yorkshire-based soap told Digital Spy: "There are certainly no current plans for Mel B to join Emmerdale."

Tabloids also claim that Batman Forever actor Val Kilmer has also been in talks with show bosses. 

The show spokeswoman added: "There are no plans for Val Kilmer to join either."

----------


## Siobhan

this rumour has been denied and it is a duplicate post
http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=55409


closing

----------

